# Unboxing of everyone's favorite T :3333



## petkokc (Sep 5, 2015)

Finally I'm proud owner of Poecilotheria metallica female 
And she was kind enough to let me film her strolling around my living room :laugh:


[video=youtube;MpWAgot7u-A]https://youtu.be/MpWAgot7u-A[/video]


----------



## cold blood (Sep 5, 2015)

If that was how it was packed to be shipped to you, it was just awful, I can't believe it survived.

Aside from that :wall:

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MrsHaas (Sep 5, 2015)

cold blood said:


> If that was how it was packed to be shipped to you, it was just awful, I can't believe it survived.
> 
> Aside from that :wall:


Agreed!  Omg horrible packing job!!!!  Scary bad!  Can't imagine her arriving unscathed after being shipped like that.  Sooooo lucky the ups guy didn't shake the package.

Congrats on ur new addition, what a beaut!


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Sep 5, 2015)

I certainly hope she doesn't have any internal injuries. Keep an eye on her for the next few weeks. I can't believe anyone would ship like that!


----------



## shawno821 (Sep 5, 2015)

Yes,really bad packing there,glad she arrived alive for you.She should have been "packed tight" in a container surrounded by paper towels,to where she couldn't move around her container.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 5, 2015)

Unacceptable package.


----------



## lalberts9310 (Sep 5, 2015)

cold blood said:


> If that was how it was packed to be shipped to you, it was just awful, I can't believe it survived.
> 
> Aside from that :wall:


My 1st thoughts when he opened the box. I'm just glad she appears to be okay... 

To OP. Congrats on your new addition! She sure is pretty!


----------



## 14pokies (Sep 5, 2015)

WOW !  its a Christmas miracle that she survived...


----------



## petkokc (Sep 5, 2015)

Hey hey guys calm down, she was delivered personally to me by the guy who sold me and came with his car. ^^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tfisher (Sep 5, 2015)

That was surprisingly amusing. I really lol'ed !!


----------



## petkokc (Sep 5, 2015)

Well then subscribe for more surprisingly amusing stuff


----------



## 14pokies (Sep 5, 2015)

petkokc said:


> Hey hey guys calm down, she was delivered personally to me by the guy who sold me and came with his car. ^^


I knew that I was just...of course she couldn't of been:unsure: Well,bye now...


----------



## Poec54 (Sep 6, 2015)

There is no 'everyone's favorite' tarantula; it certainly wouldn't be if Poecilotheria if there was.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 6, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> There is no 'everyone's favorite' tarantula; it certainly wouldn't be if Poecilotheria if there was.


im with poec here. its a nice T, yes. pretty, sure.. but by no means even hits my personal top 20, or even top 30

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## petkokc (Sep 6, 2015)

I couldn't agree more; It's just thread name, not a serious statement. 
But you can't deny that metallica got that wow effect, it's one of those tarantulas that, when you first see it you are like "omg I want that".

Can you remember when you first saw it? 

I'm relatively new to hobby so I can, I saw it when I was researching for my first T...I couldn't believe that "spider" can be blue and
 look like that...and it's kinda a big thing for me that I got it now :3


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 6, 2015)

my comment was more of a sarcasm as aposed to "your wrong!"



petkokc said:


> But you can't deny that metallica got that wow effect, it's one of those tarantulas that, when you first see it you are like "omg I want that".


again no go  first one i seen was a MM and all i thought was "hmm.. realy blue, unique..." [i have a thing for uncommon colored animals] "..old world you say?..meh no thanks..." XD
i still help out with them at a buddies lmao but not something i want in my collection


----------



## lalberts9310 (Sep 6, 2015)

Everyone has different tastes and preferences. My hubby also LOVES P. Metallica. But I'm like "meh".. i'm more for M. Balfouri, psalmopoeus spp. and Cyriopagopus spp. 

But I get what you meant OP  a lot of people gush and drool over metallica, especially newcomers.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 6, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> Everyone has different tastes and preferences. My hubby also LOVES P. Metallica. But I'm like "meh".. i'm more for M. Balfouri, psalmopoeus spp. and Cyriopagopus spp.
> 
> But I get what you meant OP  a lot of people gush and drool over metallica, especially newcomers.


dont spoil my fun lola im just giving him a hard time for saying everyones favorite


----------



## PMMEYOURTs (Sep 6, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> Everyone has different tastes and preferences. My hubby also LOVES P. Metallica. But I'm like "meh".. i'm more for M. Balfouri, psalmopoeus spp. and Cyriopagopus spp.
> 
> But I get what you meant OP  a lot of people gush and drool over metallica, especially newcomers.


I'm with your husband on that. They are meh/10 (personally, I think H mac has a MUCH more striking appearance)


----------



## Poec54 (Sep 6, 2015)

petkokc said:


> you can't deny that metallica got that wow effect...I couldn't believe that "spider" can be blue



Blue is relatively common in the tarantula world, much more so than red, green, etc.

With the speed and venom potential, the average tarantula person shouldn't own a Poecilotheria until they've got a few years of experience under their belt.  There are many people that should *never *own a Poecilotheria.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill (Sep 6, 2015)

You may be surprised how many non-tarantula people don't believe that spiders can be blue.

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 14pokies (Sep 6, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> Blue is relatively common in the tarantula world, much more so than red, green, etc.
> 
> With the speed and venom potential, the average tarantula person shouldn't own a Poecilotheria until they've got a few years of experience under their belt.


As far as blue Ts go they are my favorite... L.violaceopes is a real close second...  Call me boring but as far as poecs go my fav is still regalis and rufilata.. 

The first time I saw one I thought it was fake, like a terrarium decoration...I couldn't believe there was a blue poec out there.. It was display only and I tried to get the vendor to sell it but it was an adult female and he gave me a hypothetical price of around $1,500....  I don't know that I would ever spend that much on a t though unless it was the size of a trash can!

---------- Post added 09-06-2015 at 08:26 AM ----------




14pokies said:


> As far as blue Ts go they are my favorite... L.violaceopes is a real close second...  Call me boring but as far as poecs go my fav is still regalis and rufilata..
> 
> The first time I saw one I thought it was fake, like a terrarium decoration...I couldn't believe there was a blue poec out there.. It was display only and I tried to get the vendor to sell it but it was an adult female and he gave me a hypothetical price of around $1,500....  I don't know that I would ever spend that much on a t though unless it was the size of a trash can!




Sorry poec hit the quote button by accident...


----------



## petkokc (Sep 6, 2015)

Yes, I learned that with time, but as BobGrill pointed, when you are not into "tarantula things" you get super surprised when you see blue color on it.
That's the reason why some non-experienced ppl get ahead of themselves and get it without knowing how bad idea that is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 6, 2015)

I have to say, maybe it's only me being too much a traditional one, but when it comes to T's transfer/rehouse (and not only for very fast, medically significant ones) is always rule N°1 to stay focused and not here and there with a camera on hand.
Also, you took some unneccessary risks IMO, at 1:30 the T could have jumped to your legs...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Karmaz (Sep 6, 2015)

I always found P. Metallica to be a beautiful T, but there are far nicer T's out there in my opinion.  I have one, but my excitement of having her wore off awhile ago. She's a pain in the butt.


----------



## Angel Minkov (Sep 6, 2015)

P. metallica is mainly beautiful on pictures and you really want one at first, but when you get it you see there's nothing special. I have 2 now and I must say I like my P. subfusca/miranda females much better. Lampropelma, Cyriopagopus, Xenesthis females also appeal much more to me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood (Sep 6, 2015)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I have to say, maybe it's only me being too much a traditional one, but when it comes to T's transfer/rehouse (and not only for very fast, medically significant ones) is always rule N°1 to stay focused and not here and there with a camera on hand.
> Also, you took some unneccessary risks IMO, at 1:30 the T could have jumped to your legs...


Yeah, it was the whole, letting it roam the house that had me :wall:   No one should EVER do that, especially with a poec.   That thing could have caused the op serious issues in the blink of an eye.    Not smart, there was a PERFECT opportunity to get it into its new home very quickly...and that's where the pics and vid should have been taken.....that's not something you would see an experienced keeper do IMO....its just one of those things newbies see a vid of and get the COMPLETELY wrong impression.

And the t's I recall being in awe of weren't things like P. met, but rather Xenesthis and Pamphobeteus sp....they still impress me.   I prefer striata, rufiliata and ornata within the Poecilotheria genus.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Poec54 (Sep 6, 2015)

Chris LXXIX said:


> you took some unneccessary risks IMO, at 1:30 the T could have jumped to your legs...



+1.  During cage transfers, I've had Poecs race around outside of the cage, even onto to me and *inside* my clothing.  Taking pics during the process isn't the brightest thing to be doing.  You need to be focused whenever a fast species is outside of it's cage.  They're experts at evading large predators.

---------- Post added 09-06-2015 at 04:03 PM ----------




cold blood said:


> Not smart, there was a PERFECT opportunity to get it into its new home very quickly...and that's where the pics and vid should have been taken.....that's not something you would see an experienced keeper do IMO....its just one of those things newbies see a vid of and get the COMPLETELY wrong impression.



Right.  We have another video of a beginner showing what not to do.  You can be excited about tarantulas, all of us are.  But with many of the species available in the hobby today, when they're out of their cages you can quickly lose control of the situation.  This isn't like the old days of playing around with Brachypelma smithi.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 6, 2015)

cold blood said:


> Yeah, it was the whole, letting it roam the house that had me :wall:   No one should EVER do that, especially with a poec.   That thing could have caused the op serious issues in the blink of an eye.    Not smart, there was a PERFECT opportunity to get it into its new home very quickly...and that's where the pics and vid should have been taken.....that's not something you would see an experienced keeper do IMO....its just one of those things newbies see a vid of and get the COMPLETELY wrong impression.
> 
> And the t's I recall being in awe of weren't things like P. met, but rather Xenesthis and Pamphobeteus sp....they still impress me.   I prefer striata, rufiliata and ornata within the Poecilotheria genus.


Tastes are tastes, granted. But _Poecilotheria metallica_ IMO is indeed one of the most "fashion", overrated "Pookie" - T's in general, ever. _Poecilotheria ornata, regalis, and tigrinawesseli_ are better for me. 
You are right. I personally don't like the behavior of those who handle a camera, and a brush, at the same time, especially when working with potent venoms, high strung T's. There's no need for that. Pics and video before, and after.. not when moving those to their new homes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lalberts9310 (Sep 6, 2015)

Angel Minkov said:


> P. metallica is mainly beautiful on pictures and you really want one at first, but when you get it you see there's nothing special. I have 2 now and I must say I like my P. subfusca/miranda females much better. Lampropelma, Cyriopagopus, Xenesthis females also appeal much more to me


Mainly because people taking pictures of the P. Mets goes overboard with editing and saturation. Miranda is probably the greatest looking poeci IMHO. Subfusca and tigrina also.


----------



## petkokc (Sep 6, 2015)

Some of you guys really know how to bring a person down D:

I took camera in my hands AFTER i saw her mood and how skittish she feel. Until that, cameras were fixed and I had total concentration on T. 
I'm aware that they are wild animals that are highly unpredictable...and I'm aware of their capabilities. I had secure location where she can move freely.
I did my prep an it wasn't something I took lightly. As a result, you can see that she was calmly waking on my floor. It's not coincidence.


----------



## cold blood (Sep 6, 2015)

:wall:

We're not trying to bring you down, just educate you.   Your "reasoning" shows your lack of experience.   Walking calmly can change to teleportating or bolting under or into something WELL before you could react, they're ridiculously fast and can go from calm to spooked before you're done blinking an eye.   The ONLY secure location is INSIDE of its enclosure.....that's not someone trying to bring you down, its just plain fact.   You say you know they are unpredictable and are aware of its capabilities, but your actions say otherwise.

I wouldn't bring any t, much less a blazing fast, unpredictable, highly venomous one out to stroll around my living room no matter what the reasoning was....and neither would the vast majority of EXPERIENCED keepers.

Don't get defensive, just learn from the experience before it all goes bad the next time....cause if you keep doing that, it WILL go bad eventually.

---------- Post added 09-06-2015 at 04:42 PM ----------




petkokc said:


> I did my prep an it wasn't something I took lightly. As a result, you can see that she was calmly waking on my floor. It's not coincidence.


You're not the tarantula whisperer, it WAS coincidence....you got lucky, plain and simple.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## truecreature (Sep 6, 2015)

Yep if that T had decided it felt threatened enough to bite, it would have ruined your week. Check out the bite reports for Poecilotheria

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 6, 2015)

petkokc said:


> Some of you guys really know how to bring a person down D:
> 
> I took camera in my hands AFTER i saw her mood and how skittish she feel. Until that, cameras were fixed and I had total concentration on T.
> I'm aware that they are wild animals that are highly unpredictable...and I'm aware of their capabilities. I had secure location where she can move freely.
> I did my prep an it wasn't something I took lightly. As a result, you can see that she was calmly waking on my floor. It's not coincidence.


IMO T's rehouse/transfer YT (and not) videos are supposed to educate others and should be done, always, with a serious approach. You showed only how to take unnecessary risks with a fast, potent venom T, without being bitten, an escape, or an injury to your T.
It's not only a question about "experience", no one was born master in something nor everything, it's a matter of "ego". 
Explanations here, after, doesn't help much those who thinks that rehouses, or moving T's in general, can be done easily while handling a camera (especially in those sick, selfie, childish online era of today, where there's always someone in front of a smartphone etc).
Don't take this personally. 
Ask yourself, who protects the T hobby? Our hobby? Ourselves, not others. There aren't lobbies like those behind cars, weapons, "lovely" animals and stuff when it comes to T's.
T's doesn't move so much money (doubt someone could buy a "Lambo" one day selling "Genics" and "Pookies") hence no one, from the general public, doesn't and wouldn't care if a ban will happen.
Bites, escapes, and let's say.. weird situation should be reduced to minimum.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Beary Strange (Sep 6, 2015)

OP, I think what we have here is a misunderstanding. You seem to be an aspiring Youtube celeb trying to get your brand out there, get subscriptions. And I can see why you would think this is the right tree to bark up, after all, it's a whole site full of people dedicated to the topic you've chosen to build your brand on, but it really really isn't the right tree at all. We're here because we love tarantulas (and scorpions, pedes, etc) and already know a lot about them, or are interested in learning more. None of us are interested in sensationalizing them, impressing anyone, getting hits or subscriptions. Allowing your tarantulas to roam around your house isn't going to get the 'Ooooh Aaaah' response from us that Youtube has taught you to expect.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Angel Minkov (Sep 6, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> Mainly because people taking pictures of the P. Mets goes overboard with editing and saturation. Miranda is probably the greatest looking poeci IMHO. Subfusca and tigrina also.


Yeap. Formosa is very pretty as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 6, 2015)

Just watched this, one of your YT uploads:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lF2hO5-siz4

One of the worst OBT transfer i saw on my life. You people, obviously, have not the necessary experience. Nuff said.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Angel Minkov (Sep 6, 2015)

Chris LXXIX said:


> T's doesn't move so much money (doubt someone could buy a "Lambo" one day selling "Genics" and "Pookies") hence no one, from the general public, doesn't and wouldn't care if a ban will happen.
> Bites, escapes, and let's say.. weird situation should be reduced to minimum.


On a side note, as a joke, I'd like to throw this in - i did some math when I saw a friend's offers. He has many rare Xenesthis/Pamphobeteus and he sells pairs of them or females. Some pairs, like X. sp. "Bright/White" he sells for 400 eu. Average sac is 80 slings, so lets split it up 50-50 male/female (tho I know its not, females are usually a bit more from what I remember, not sure), so that's 40x400, which makes 16k a sac. He needs 4-5 sacs (not sure, don't really follow Lamborghini prices, but I think u can buy one for 50-60k?) for a Lambo, maybe not brand new, but I think he can buy 1. And I can tell you........ he gets A LOT of sacs. And on top of all that, he's an amazing guy...


----------



## 14pokies (Sep 6, 2015)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Just watched this, one of your YT uploads:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lF2hO5-siz4
> 
> One of the worst OBT transfer i saw on my life. You people, obviously, have not the necessary experience. Nuff said.


 bunch of hyena's chuckling at the distressed lion...oooh ahhhh... What a spectacle.... Videos like that only highlight the inexperience of the handler..

That rehouse could of gone ten ways that would of been less stress to the T... But no we have to grab a camera and  feed the ego machine...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## cold blood (Sep 6, 2015)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Just watched this, one of your YT uploads:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lF2hO5-siz4
> 
> One of the worst OBT transfer i saw on my life. You people, obviously, have not the necessary experience. Nuff said.


Yeah that vid was nothing more than a bad comedy skit, with zero educational value.   I was surprised they were outside:?   But the mini-battle with the t's was not how a transfer goes for most of us....classic example of trying to get things done too fast, zero patience involved on the part of the humans.  Almost looked like they were more interested in messing with them than actually getting a transfer done....and what's with all that dried grass in the enclosures....needless clutter that's just going to agitate a t every time you go in for maintenance as it would be tough to grab a bolus or anything without bumping that stuff.

Too bad there isn't a rule that no one with less than 5 years experience can post a video, that would really cut down on those bad vids.

It does make me sad to know that there are those who watch vids like this as a guide for their transfers...like learning how to drive by watching car crashes. ....or 16 year old drivers.

Are we sure that was the op?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrsHaas (Sep 6, 2015)

petkokc said:


> Hey hey guys calm down, she was delivered personally to me by the guy who sold me and came with his car. ^^


Oh thank lucifer!


----------



## lalberts9310 (Sep 6, 2015)

That is one of the worst rehouses I have ever seen. Why are they coaxing the thing with a metal wire? And why couldn't they have left her to leave the plastic tub inside the enclosure on her own when she felt comfortable enough to explore? The setups are absolutely ridiculous! Grass? WTH

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Angel Minkov (Sep 6, 2015)

Oh, goody, I cant wait for this thread to become one of ''those" threads.


----------



## lalberts9310 (Sep 6, 2015)

cold blood said:


> Are we sure that was the op?


It is a video posted by him to his channel, maybe he was one of the spectators holding a camera

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## petkokc (Sep 7, 2015)

Ahhh, that video. There were 4 of us there, 2 are long time keepers with years and years of experience and 150+ T's under their belt.
We gathered at my friends house, helped him with mating some Sp's, he sold few to other friend and decided he could move some into those bigger enclosures.
So we decided to do a photo session outside while we were at it. That's why we got them first outside, and then in enclosure. And yes, we are cracking some jokes, but we were aware of situation. 
In my eyes, what I'm lacking here is credibility. That exact video was posted in Croatian group about tarantulas, but since everyone there knew guys in video and know the 
background of a story, no one had any thing against it. It's only matter of perspective.


----------



## 14pokies (Sep 7, 2015)

petkokc said:


> what I'm lacking here is credability


No not really... Videos like that establish and wreck your credibility... I wondered in the first vid you posted... Is this guy just new or is he a maverick...

Does he not yet know the proper way to coral his Ts or is he just a sloppy handler... Both are easily overlooked if the person is willing to learn better techniques...

After seeing that second video I view you as someone that is willing to exploit his Ts for views and attention... 

If I'm wrong about you I'm sorry and I hope you realize that most of the people on this site would rather see smooth transfers with confident keepers that respect their animals and this hobby... 

Most of us do everything we can to keep our animals calm and safe and our ideas of T thrill vids are feeding videos... You gotta love the crunch! Or the occasional runaway T during a rehouse it happens to the best of us... Inviting trouble by rehousing outside and messing around with a fast aggressive T isn't a thrill to us... its troublesome to a hobby that we LOVE and don't want to see regulated... 

IMO tarantula videos should be about sharing safe handling transfering feeding care and setup methods and techniques not whatever it was you were doing... 

Sorry if I come across harsh or preachy I just can't justify or support keepers or videos like that..

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Poec54 (Sep 7, 2015)

^  ^

That pretty well sums it up.  A lot of disappointment here.  There's way too many people doing reckless things on camera with tarantulas to get attention, way too many getting bitten.  That's not what this hobby is about.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## petkokc (Sep 7, 2015)

I can totally understand your point of view. 
But you must understand that what you watched was edited and cut video. It may appear as if I acted casually and careless, but what video doesn't show is all of preparation and decision making in between. You can even see in beginning that I'm holding plastic box above her the whole time. It's a three minute video but whole process lasted much longer. I admit it was a bit risky (risk I was willing to take, even having OW tarantula is risky) but I don't find that reckless.
Call it luck but I did all of precautions to make sure nothing goes wrong.

Also, this was probably the only opportunity I will ever have for some up-close shots since this is her permanent enclosure and she will never go out of it. And she have perfect hide so that means I wont be even able to see her for who knows how long (luckily she came out few days later, but now she's back inside for last 2 weeks). Seeing her in such calm mood I knew I can't miss this opportunity.

As for the second video, why would you see this as exploiting them? Did we intentionally provoke them to strike or anything like that? No. The reason why we are outside is because we wanted outside photos, and we were just trying to get him off that cork bark, because when murinus holds his ground, he hold his ground. Just like he didn't want to go off plastic container. Also you don't understand the dialog between us and that's why it seems like we are intentionally messing with him. We are laughing and cracking jokes at some point but its all in good fun, there were extra pair of hands making sure noting goes out of hand, as it did not.

To conclude, I doubt this respond will change your perspective, but I did learn one thing from this. Beginners could could get wrong impression from this video. For that I apologize. From now on, if I'm recording this type of video, I will state that this is not something unexperienced person should do as It can easily go wrong, and that I did a lot of preparation for this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 7, 2015)

Angel Minkov said:


> On a side note, as a joke, I'd like to throw this in - i did some math when I saw a friend's offers. He has many rare Xenesthis/Pamphobeteus and he sells pairs of them or females. Some pairs, like X. sp. "Bright/White" he sells for 400 eu. Average sac is 80 slings, so lets split it up 50-50 male/female (tho I know its not, females are usually a bit more from what I remember, not sure), so that's 40x400, which makes 16k a sac. He needs 4-5 sacs (not sure, don't really follow Lamborghini prices, but I think u can buy one for 50-60k?) for a Lambo, maybe not brand new, but I think he can buy 1. And I can tell you........ he gets A LOT of sacs. And on top of all that, he's an amazing guy...


I've said  - selling "Genics" and "Pookies" - not _Xenesthis_ sp. Joking. 

Well, i have no doubts, Angel, that your friend is an amazing guy, and skilled breeder. Didn't know however that T's would be the business of the future.. my bad, to think there's idiots out there who seek desperately for a place in some Goldman Sachs bank, for graduations, masters etc

I wish your friend the best.. but IMO i would never (and had never) spend more than 60/70 Euro (and this only for sexed females T's, slings, including some OW, are very cheap here) for a T.. obviously, not everyone is like me.

400 Euro? More than a brand new PS4 with "MGS: The Phantom Pain" included, here.

"Worst" Lamborghini starts from 208.000 Euro.


----------



## Nicolas C (Sep 7, 2015)

Come on guys, aren't you a little bit overreacting? Why being so quick on condamnation rather than trying to see the positive side?

I personally thought this video was interesting and well done: good preparations, slow motions, nice enthusiasm... It happens that a Poecilotheria (or some other spp. as well) doesn't go in the right directions (meaning: the direction we thought...), even if Pokies could be rather predictable (touch one right back leg to make her move ahead left). It happened to me, probably to all of you too. The fact that it ended on a video doesn't mean it was done for bad reasons (like: "Look how I'm the superman of Ts"). And, yes, ok, maybe he could have done it in another way, but we're always smarter afterwards, aren't we?

None of us know petkokc, so why being so harsh with him? Everything I read from him here and even the video makes me think he's a reasonable and respectful guy (but me neither know him).

On a positive side, watching this video helps me to see that Poecilotheria have to be taken seriously, and could surprise us. It could in fact help the hobby: watch this, and you'll see that a T isn't just a pet rock. I wasn't shocked, I just thought: well, this metallica behaves a lot like mine!

I wish sometimes we could tell things on this board in a constructive manner rather than in a judging one.


----------



## cold blood (Sep 7, 2015)

Nicolas C said:


> Come on guys, aren't you a little bit overreacting? Why being so quick on condamnation rather than trying to see the positive side?
> 
> I personally thought this video was interesting and well done: good preparations, slow motions, nice enthusiasmone.



We'll have to disagree on this....I saw literally NO positive to either video, just reckless behavior.   The only true preparation would have been to take the vids within the enclosure.   Interesting?   Not to me and anyone finding it interesting probably doesn't have the experience to realize this.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 7, 2015)

Nicolas C said:


> Come on guys, aren't you a little bit overreacting? Why being so quick on condamnation rather than trying to see the positive side?
> 
> I personally thought this video was interesting and well done: good preparations, slow motions, nice enthusiasm... It happens that a Poecilotheria (or some other spp. as well) doesn't go in the right directions (meaning: the direction we thought...), even if Pokies could be rather predictable (touch one right back leg to make her move ahead left). It happened to me, probably to all of you too. The fact that it ended on a video doesn't mean it was done for bad reasons (like: "Look how I'm the superman of Ts"). And, yes, ok, maybe he could have done it in another way, but we're always smarter afterwards, aren't we?
> 
> ...


I disagree. You live in Switzerland, where you can own even Cobras at your home (with the right papers, of course). I live in Lombardy, a neighbour, to Switzerland, region of Italy, where i can't have, legally, an harmless T like a "Rose hair". And the ban didn't happened for escapes or bites.
Granted, we have some T's fair here and then, just like yesterday (a nice one, bought some _Ceratogyrus_ sp.) but the ban is still on, a "grey" zone, like user vespers said, here, on another thread.
The reason why we have, after a ban, the possibility to buy and trade T's (and scorpions) again, is because we showed to "our" (corrupted, disgusting, globalist freemasonry agenda one) system, that we are serious keepers, not YT show off fools, who can't properly care for an OW, or a fast, highly defensive T.
This isn't one of my hobbies. It's a love, a passion. And those who behave like him IMO disrespect my hobby. Hence i don't respect those people.

T's are living animals. Creatures of God. Not "Nintendo 3DS" to be handled, or to mess with.
Watch his upload, _Pterinochilus murinus_ transfer.. are those people the best "Hvratska" experts? If so, they are a joke, not serious keepers.
Former (former?) AB user Jon3800, and Storm76, helped A LOT of people with THEIR YT videos, answering questions.. teaching. Using their time.
That's because of the burning "fire" they have inside their souls for T's.
petkokc and his friends, IMO not. No one can learn something valid from that _Poecilotheria metallica_ unboxing video, except for "Hey, the T is fine, no escape, no bites". He handle a brush and a camera at the same time, with a potent venom T.
Have nothing personal against, but they aren't, IMO, serious keepers. I would NEVER upload something like that on my YT channel.

It's NOT a matter of "credibility", "AB title" or what.. I'm new as well to this forum, but when i was a 11 year metal head kid, in MIlano (Milan) (where i live, 70 KM from Milano, in my 45.000 people city NO ONE had T's back then, but since my Father was a manager of Italian F.S railways, i was able to use trains for free, like a children with a daily "Luna Park" ticket for free) i didn't make those errors. Meaning, joking with a T.
I was a sponge, able to learn the important, the basic things from Italy advanced keepers (very skilled ones back then, even if in small number).

My first T's were a male _Grammostola rosea_ and _Avicularia avicularia_, the seller told me: "Kid, put a water dish inside, when at home. Remember that". There's people, in 2015, who keep question about water dish.

I didn't scream in rage when that blue coloured, heavy webber OW T was "out of my league" (and not for a money matter) because those people, gently, told me: "Don't worry, within few years, if you love T's really, you will be skilled enough for have one  "

When i joined here, i found people that reminded me like those who teached me everything. My mentor. People like cold blood, Poec54, awiec and others.

Ban of 2003 destroyed those people, who did nothing bad, except loving their creatures. I have no sort of kindness, then, for handling fools, YT show off ego weirdo, nor IMO not serious keepers who loves to "film" and laugh, instead of caring for the _Theraposidae_.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## petkokc (Sep 7, 2015)

Chris, did you even bother to read anything I wrote?


----------



## BobGrill (Sep 7, 2015)

I don't see anything responsible about this video. Seems like just another youtuber trying to get more subscribers. 

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## petkokc (Sep 7, 2015)

cold blood said:


> We'll have to disagree on this....I saw literally NO positive to either video, just reckless behavior.   The only true preparation would have been to take the vids within the enclosure.   Interesting?   Not to me and anyone finding it interesting probably doesn't have the experience to realize this.


You are ether being ignorant, or plain uninformed if you think that respectable and experienced keepers never take their T's out of the enclosure just for purpose of photography. I see pictures like that all the time and yet no one ever bash them. Why? Whats the difference between that and me taking video. Only difference that I didn't took my T out of enclosure for that. It was already out and it was perfect time.


----------



## Angel Minkov (Sep 7, 2015)

Chris LXXIX said:


> "Worst" Lamborghini starts from 208.000 Euro.


WELL, THANKS FOR RUINING IT, THANKS A LOT  I was planning on becoming a millionaire by breeding Ts, but I guess not. What can you do :/


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 7, 2015)

Angel Minkov said:


> WELL, THANKS FOR RUINING IT, THANKS A LOT  I was planning on becoming a millionaire by breeding Ts, but I guess not. What can you do :/


Don't worry, Angel. You are young (well, i assume you are more younger than me, i'm 36) breed your T's. You never know in life.. maybe a T "bubble" will spread someday, and 56 million of people in Italy, for instance, would buy a couple of 400 Euro T's with no problems ah ah. 

Joking, would never happen here, where 99% of people, today, are "aracno/haters".

I'm happy, really, to see that in the East of Europe (Bulgaria, Romania, Serbia etc) there's a lot of people interested in T's and breeding.

Anyway, i know a lot of people who have "Lambos" here.. mostly are useless "Daddy's sons", obviously, but there's an old acquaintance of mine, someone who was lucky enough to be the only heir of, you know, those "No wife/No sons/No lover" old ones who made a fortune after decades of being in the RIGHT work (meaning, truck/TIR repairs) in the RIGHT years, in the RIGHT, strategic, position.
In sum that guy now owns SEVEN (7) Ferrari (cars bought by his uncle). Who, honestly, wants a "Lambo" when you can drive the True, Red Italian, Top Class Car? 
Damn.. including a Indy Yellow Ferrari one he have.. i hate that car! The Red, Black, Blue ones are class, but not that one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Sep 7, 2015)

petkokc said:


> You are ether being ignorant, or plain uninformed if you think that respectable and experienced keepers never take their T's out of the enclosure just for purpose of photography. I see pictures like that all the time and yet no one ever bash them. Why? Whats the difference between that and me taking video. Only difference that I didn't took my T out of enclosure for that. It was already out and it was perfect time.


I can go look for pics of stupid stuff across the globe, a pic doesn't mean that its the right or even a good thing to do.    Pics don't come with resumes to be able to tell experience or maturity levels.....its the reason why youtube is such a ridiculous thing, people see stupid stuff and think...oh hey, look at that, he seems more experienced than me and he's doing_____, I'm gonna try that (when I was a kid my dad described this as "monkey see, monkey do")...that's how/why dumb stuff spreads like wildfire.   IME the most experienced keepers rarely shoot youtube videos, the few that do generally go to great lengths to show proper procedures.   If you do make a vid, it should be your responsibility to be a good example and show what to do, not what not to do.....for the good of all of us in the hobby.    

If you do see this from an experienced keeper, its with NW's, not hot OW's that move like lightning sitting on the living room floor, or poking an OBT with a bent up piece of metal for extended periods of time in an attempt to get the t to move faster than it desires.   Both vids show basically the opposite of experienced, responsible keeping.  Thankfully I do believe you now realize this.

Plus a pic takes a second...a vid, that takes time, significantly more time than a quick pic...your vid was what 4 min, which you claimed was edited down....that's a lot of time for a pokie to be strolling around your living room.   It bothers me that you claim the vid was edited, which means you chose to make the video look as "cowboy" as you could, choosing to edit out these "precautions" you claim you took...leaving only the oop: for the viewer to see.

I'm both ignorant and uninformed....lol, I didn't make the vid, check the mirror before you start slinging mud:wink:

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MrsHaas (Sep 7, 2015)

Angel Minkov said:


> Oh, goody, I cant wait for this thread to become one of ''those" threads.


Yup, everyone grab some popcorn!'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm gonna say that I, personally, wouldn't ever dream of unpacking and rehousing and adult / juvie Poecie like that in the way shown. These are arboreal and they can jump, although not doing it as often as Avics or Psalms even. Call me a scared person, but I'd rather take precautions than inviting an accident. 

That being said, all of us had T's escape during a transfer and when it happens, you just have to keep cool and do your best to protect the T and yourself from harm. I've made my share of mistakes just like anyone else and I can totally understand your excitement, but please don't be one of those YT guys that do anything for more views.

PS: She's a beauty! But 400 EUR seems insanely overpriced...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrsHaas (Sep 8, 2015)

14pokies said:


> No not really... Videos like that establish and wreck your credibility... I wondered in the first vid you posted... Is this guy just new or is he a maverick...
> 
> Does he not yet know the proper way to coral his Ts or is he just a sloppy handler... Both are easily overlooked if the person is willing to learn better techniques...
> 
> ...


What is the "first video" you are talking ab?  The only other video I saw from petkokc posted here on AB was something ab turning a cd case into a t enclosure...


----------



## petkokc (Sep 8, 2015)

Let's just agree to disagree with this one cause this is going nowhere. Can moderators lock this thread or something?


----------



## Angel Minkov (Sep 9, 2015)

400 euro for a female Poecilotheria metallica? This isn't 4-5 years ago, young metallica females cost 60 eu, adults perhaps 150-200 at best? You got ripped off hard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## petkokc (Sep 9, 2015)

I never wrote price i payed, some other guy mentioned 400€ for some Xenesthis sp. pairs or something like that.


----------



## Angel Minkov (Sep 9, 2015)

petkokc said:


> I never wrote price i payed, some other guy mentioned 400€ for some Xenesthis sp. pairs or something like that.


That would be me. Xenesthis/Pamphobeteus pairs of some species are quite expensive.


----------

